# My dude TS JR



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

OK...the site is not up so ignore that. I am in the process of going through Trademark with my Character (expensive). While that is going on, I am trying different background colors. Do you guys like any of the background colors or any suggestions. This will be for my haunt, website, and eventually vinyl on a Hearse (if I ever get one). Thanks
Artwork was done by www.drawnofthedead.com/ Same dude who did MonsterGuts guy


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

That is a cool image and concept. Brian does good work, doesn't he? I like the bottom one (the light blue), it seems to make the picture and details "pop" more than the darker colors.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I agree with BA..
the little bugs are wacked..love it


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I have to say, the light blue caught my eye too, the whole thing stands out better on it.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I voted for light blue too


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Just to be different I'll vote purple. The color makes the blood look darker. The whole picture looks darker, less friendly?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like the green


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I know what your saying on the blue but, how would I make A Halloween page with that color? Any other colors I should try?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

How about these???


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

its a toss-up for me between the 1st purple and the Flourescent green.


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

Originally I voted for light blue, but I see what you mean about not being able to make that a good website. IMO, the first green would be best for a site


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I like the purple best...purple and red work really well together...2nd choice is black...My last choice is light blue, I think that the blue and red "vibrate" a bit much...anyway you go TS it looks very good...Can't wait to see the website.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Very awesome image.
I like the black background myself.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks dude Black and Lime green are gaining momentum from the other places I am polling.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Light Blue has the most positives and negatives... go figure?


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

TS, you mean you're asking opinions in other places? I thought we at Haunt Forum were the be all, end all for answers. I'll try to hold back my tears...sniff, sniff.
But seriously, of the new backgrounds, I'd pick the green for the same reason I chose light blue originally.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

The purple gives it a darker feel, which I like, but I have to go with the lime green. It adds to the "cartooney" feel of the pic.
If you ever sell stickers, I want one.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the black, and it would blend in well into the background.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I dig the purple! The green is slimy looking so that would be my #2 ;O)

love the whole thing!! great imagination.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

I voted for "Other" meaning the fluorescent green.  That one is excellent.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

green!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*I love your design trademark.  

I think out of the available choices for your trademark background I'd go with purple first, second dark green, third dark blue. The light blue does make the trademark pop but just doesn't seem like a Halloween/Haunt color. I love the lime green (which also makes the logo pop) but my mind keeps seeing the colors in terms of Christmas (actually so does the dark green a little bit). The black background would be my favorite but has lost the shadow from the bugs and sandwich, which would be kind of a shame.*


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I should say light green. Sorry, it isn't easy being green.


----------

